

Digital Attack Map - RossM
http://www.digitalattackmap.com/

======
aw3c2
That's extremely pretty but the FAQ suggests that it is highly misleading:

> Does an attack's source country indicate the location of the attacker? (...)
> The source of an attack can (and often is) forged to appear as though it is
> initiated from a different location and, when accurate, usually represents
> the location of an infected computer being used in a botnet

I also find it weird to speak of attacks on/from countries, surely the targets
are specific sites or services? Right now it looks like cyber warfare between
countries.

------
theboss
Trying to say a source for a DDoS? Wtf?

DDoS often uses DNS Reflection to amplify the bandwidth of the attack. The
source of the attack will be a) distributed b) not the actual attackers.

It's pretty but mostly meaningless.

~~~
AnIrishDuck
> DDoS often uses DNS Reflection to amplify the bandwidth of the attack. The
> source of the attack will be a) distributed b) not the actual attackers.

This is true, but DNS reflection is dependent on aloof admins running open DNS
resolvers. To say they're "not the actual attackers" when they're enabling the
attack is not entirely accurate.

At the very least the target of the attacks, which is obviously not obscured,
is meaningful information.

EDIT, disclosure: Arbor Networks (one of the partners here) is my employer. I
am not a PR guy, my opinions are my own, yadda yadda etc.

~~~
vdaniuk
There should be a disclosure tag here on HN. <yadda> I work at X </yadda>

------
aroch
So I suppose this is related to Project Shield then:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6586812](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6586812)

And Arbor Net is one of the 'trusted' partners

~~~
tptacek
Arbor (disclosure: my employer from 2001-2005) is the commanding market leader
in DDOS data. You'd assume any service built in any way on DDOS data would
have some kind of relationship to them; they've instrumented pretty much the
whole Internet backbone.

~~~
aroch
I know, I've used Arbor in the past and my current employer does as well. I've
had nothing but good experiences with them... Just from the about page, we get
two Google Research related groups + Arbor which would suggest a relationship
with Project Shield

------
madguyteen
I believe the data is very limited. Russia and India are no where to be seen?

On my server logs, I find a large part of such automated attack bots
originating from Russia.

